# wo sind gute skaterhallen woman fahren kann



## DannyAlutech (18. Januar 2004)

HI 
ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr wisst wo einpaar gute skaterhallen sind wo man gut fahren kann wer nett wenn ihr antwortet


----------



## DannyAlutech (18. Januar 2004)

DannyAlutech schrieb:
			
		

> HI
> ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr wisst wo einpaar gute skaterhallen sind wo man gut fahren kann wer nett wenn ihr antwortet


am besten in der nähe von bielefeld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremerhavener© (18. Januar 2004)

DannyAlutech schrieb:
			
		

> am besten in der nähe von bielefeld



Ich schätze du fährst 26" ? (Benutzerinfos)...

Dann würde ich erstmal Aurich anraten, und danach die Suchfunktion, wenn sie schon wieder geht, weil wir ein genau passendes Thema mal vor kurzem hatten, mit vielen Hallen und vielen Bildern.

mfg,
Reik


----------



## Vitali (18. Januar 2004)

Schade nur das Aurich am Arsch der Welt liegt...


----------



## Bremerhavener© (18. Januar 2004)

Vitali schrieb:
			
		

> Schade nur das Aurich am Arsch der Welt liegt...


...doch umso besser, das dieser Arsch der Welt die beste Halle Deutschlands beherbergt-ausserdem ne schöne Stadt.


----------



## Napalm.Kurty (19. Januar 2004)

Hab jetzt über die sufu diesen besagten thread gesucht in aber nicht gefunden, hast du noch ne ahnung wie der ungefähr hieß ?


----------



## Chaka-Checka (19. Januar 2004)

die Ulmer Halle ist zwar nich sehr groß.. wird aber von den meisten guten bmx'er als einer der besten Hallen in Dt. angesehn! 

in der nächsten freedom is evtl. n keiner bericht drin..


----------



## NRH (19. Januar 2004)

In Augsburg hat neuelich die F16 aufgemacht. War noch nicht drin, da ich eigendlich nicht so auf Prak fahren stehe (nur Aurich macht mich ziemlich an... man ich will da endlich hin)


----------



## Bremerhavener© (19. Januar 2004)

NRH schrieb:
			
		

> (nur Aurich macht mich ziemlich an... man ich will da endlich hin)



Ich bin Sonntag wieder dort und werd die Halle von dir grüßen !


----------



## NRH (19. Januar 2004)

Bremerhavener schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin Sonntag wieder dort und werd die Halle von dir grüßen !



Na immerhin etwas


----------



## Chaka-Checka (19. Januar 2004)

NRH schrieb:
			
		

> In Augsburg hat neuelich die F16 aufgemacht. War noch nicht drin, da ich eigendlich nicht so auf Prak fahren stehe (nur Aurich macht mich ziemlich an... man ich will da endlich hin)



is das die halle mitm foampit?

wenn ja.. das macht ja so übelst spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Captain_Anarchy (20. Januar 2004)

Bremerhavener schrieb:
			
		

> ...doch umso besser, das dieser Arsch der Welt die beste Halle Deutschlands beherbergt-ausserdem ne schöne Stadt.



Ach,in Aurich gibt's noch was ausser der Halle und 'ner Jugendherberge?


----------



## Napalm.Kurty (20. Januar 2004)

Wo ungefähr liegt denn Aurich ? kann das garnicht einordnen...


----------



## NRH (20. Januar 2004)

Napalm.Kurty schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ungefähr liegt denn Aurich ? kann das garnicht einordnen...



In der nähe von Oldenburg... irgendwo oben links auf der Karte.


----------



## evil_rider (21. Januar 2004)

Bremerhavener schrieb:
			
		

> ...doch umso besser, das dieser Arsch der Welt die beste Halle Deutschlands beherbergt-ausserdem ne schöne Stadt.




und wie stand grade in der letzten ausgabe der freedom: hamburg.. beste halle deutschlands.


mehr muss ich dazu net sagen


----------



## Bremerhavener© (21. Januar 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> und wie stand grade in der letzten ausgabe der freedom: hamburg.. beste halle deutschlands.
> 
> 
> mehr muss ich dazu net sagen



Ja weils inner I-Punkt Umkleiden gibt die keiner benutzt ! 

Top !
Erstma Aurich fahren und dann selber Meinung ändern


----------



## Picknicker4130 (21. Januar 2004)

Bremerhavener schrieb:
			
		

> Ja weils inner I-Punkt Umkleiden gibt die keiner benutzt !
> 
> Top !
> Erstma Aurich fahren und dann selber Meinung ändern




Aurich rockt =) fahr seit... *überlegt* nem halben jahr (seit se wieder auf is ) hier...  muhar nur geil! unbedingt vorbei kommen und wenn ihr jemanden auf nem zu großen  rad seht einfach grüßen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Picknicker4130 (21. Januar 2004)

Bremerhavener schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin Sonntag wieder dort und werd die Halle von dir grüßen !




sauber  dann werd ich auch mal wieder vorbei schauen... nich das ich gerade erst da war... aber es ist immer so gemein die 5 min mim rad zu fahren.... is so kalt


----------

